# Buffy versus the Cheerleader from Heroes



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2007)

Whod win in a battle of the babes one on one eh? poll to follow


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Aug 21, 2007)

the cheerleader can regenerate so no contest


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 21, 2007)

What about Willow the wiccan lesbian?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheerleader, Buffy is a minger.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 21, 2007)

will it be a mud wrestling contest?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2007)

Buffy all the way, she's much hotter/sexier/cuter/non-objectifying adjective than Clare, and the regeneration thing would prove no problem for a human who can slay gods, demons and an intangible evil from before the dawn of time.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 21, 2007)

buffy cos the cheerleader is a chubby slag.


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> buffy cos the cheerleader is a chubby slag.



Charming


----------



## selamlar (Aug 21, 2007)

Clare can regnerate, but she can also be killed, see the date-rape incident with the branch.  She is also not super-strong/fast etc like Buffy.  I'm going Buffy, on the grounds that although she wouldn't be able to permanently kill Claire, she could put her in, say, the freezer and leave her there.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2007)

fwoaaaarrrr - blondes - tits - woaaaaar.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 21, 2007)

I like Heroes but thought Buffy was boring.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2007)

I think this will blow up into the standard u75 phwoar thread shitstorm within the next 15 minutes. Prove me wrong, I dare ya.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> the cheerleader can regenerate so no contest



So can Buffy. Allbeit not as fast. Plus she has extra strength and stamina as well as healing.

Buffy just needs to stake cheergirl's head (stops regen) and its game over. Cheerleader doesn't have any fighting skillz so Buffy would have plenty of time to work out her weakness.

Once disabled the chearleader could be thrown in an incinerator and job done.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 21, 2007)

If you cut off the cheerleaders head, would a body re-grow from the head or a head re-grow from the body.  

Or both, or neither or something.

I think we should the told.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> If you cut off the cheerleaders head, would a body re-grow from the head or a head re-grow from the body.
> 
> Or both, or neither or something.
> 
> I think we should the told.



The power is in her brain so it would be body from the head.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 21, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Buffy just needs to stake cheergirl's head (stops regen) and its game over. Cheerleader doesn't have any fighting skillz so Buffy would have plenty of time to work out her weakness.
> 
> Once disabled the chearleader could be thrown in an incinerator and job done.



my gosh! this is the first U75 thread i can actually agree with!


----------



## selamlar (Aug 21, 2007)

Hang on, are we sure that the power is in her head?  I kind of assumed that the reason that she didn't regenerate from getting impaled on that stick was that it was still in the back of her head i.e. sort of still killing her, as it were?  Or is there more to this that I don't know about?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2007)

I had this conversation immediately after watching the first Heroes episode.
We decided Buffy, for all the reasons above.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Hang on, are we sure that the power is in her head?  I kind of assumed that the reason that she didn't regenerate from getting impaled on that stick was that it was still in the back of her head i.e. sort of still killing her, as it were?  Or is there more to this that I don't know about?



It is in her head in the physical sense, though it's going to be difficult to discuss this without it turning into a spoiler based conversation


----------



## selamlar (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmmmm.  Still, Buffy would win


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2007)

As long as they took a break to kill that cunt with his board map and stringy bits, I don't care.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> fwoaaaarrrr - blondes - tits - woaaaaar.



fwoaaaarrrr - comparison of superheroes - different strengths and weaknesses of supernatural powers - woaaaaar.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Buffy all the way, she's much hotter/sexier/cuter/non-objectifying adjective than Clare.



Eh? Buffy has that wierd nose, is unnaturally skinny* (makes her face look drawn if you ask me), a permanent scowl (not even an attractive pouty scowl) and has a huge whininess about her that make me want to punch her in the face (except she's 'arde than me and I'm scared).

* They interviewed her about the fact that girls were trying to be as skinny as her and she said it couldn't be done without specialist trainers and it practically being your job to stay that thin. That girls shouldn't try.

Clare at least has some meat on her bones and a friendly face. Clare wins the sexy stakes for me.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> fwoaaaarrrr - comparison of superheroes - different strengths and weaknesses of supernatural powers - woaaaaar.


i was referring to the "battle of the babes", "Buffy is a minger", "chubby slag" comments which characterised he first few posts on the thread.  (and, indeed - the OP) - it's now turned nto a death match - which is much better.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 21, 2007)

I never thought Buffy was so skinny till the later series.

Calling the lass from Heroes 'chubby' goes to show how far we've departed from sanity on these matters.


----------



## T & P (Aug 21, 2007)

Is the cheerleader one legal?

Never liked Buffy and never liked the actress who plays her. Neocon warmongering piece of shit as she is.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 21, 2007)

T & P said:
			
		

> Neocon warmongering piece of shit as she is.



NOOOO!!!   
<cover ears>

LALALAALAAAA!!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2007)

T & P said:
			
		

> Is the cheerleader one legal?
> 
> Never liked Buffy and never liked the actress who plays her. Neocon warmongering piece of shit as she is.



Sure you got the right one?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 21, 2007)

I never watched Buffy, but the cheerleader has mates who can:

a) Bend time
b) See into the future
c) Fly
d) Read minds
e) have a nutty alter ego who slices other people completeley in half

All of whom have got it into their heads that the survival of the human race depends on her staying alive. So I'll have a tenner on her surviving the fight.


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Sure you got the right one?



http://www.jerseygop.com/RepublicanBabes45.html


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 21, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Calling the lass from Heroes 'chubby' goes to show how far we've departed from sanity on these matters.



only i called her 'chubby.'
everyone seems to find her fatness hot.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> http://www.jerseygop.com/RepublicanBabes45.html



Fair enough, though being a republican isn't being a neo-con. I was asking because about 5 years ago the one who played Anya came out as proper neo-con (or maybe it was one of those libertarian freaks), not just a republican.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I never thought Buffy was so skinny till the later series.
> 
> Calling the lass from Heroes 'chubby' goes to show how far we've departed from sanity on these matters.



She probably doesn't have an ounce of fat on her but to look skinny on TV you have to be uber skinny (you'd think they could have solved that by now). If you are merely skinny you look normal. If you are normal you look a little chubby. Its a crying shame really, I wouldn't want to be an actress.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Eh? Buffy has that wierd nose, is unnaturally skinny* (makes her face look drawn if you ask me), a permanent scowl (not even an attractive pouty scowl) and has a huge whininess about her that make me want to punch her in the face (except she's 'arde than me and I'm scared).



so?  she's a superhero warrior who killed her first lover, had a magical sister foisted upon her, her mum died, she died and then was resurrected, fell out with her friends and saved the world...again.

i think she's entitled to look a little moody


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> so?  she's a superhero warrior who killed her first lover, had a magical sister foisted upon her, her mum died, she died and then was resurrected, fell out with her friends and saved the world...again.
> 
> i think she's entitled to look a little moody



That just made her moodier. She was already moody to begin with.
I know teenagers like a bit of angst (I feel just like Buffy did when her mum died etc. Oh the hummanity! What because you mum has grounded you for a week? Yeah what of it?) but like Eastenders it get a bit tiresome after 4 series of it.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2007)

I get a little tired of the cheerleader's expression after a few hours too. Def went to  the Roger Moore School of Botoxed Expressionismism.


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2007)

I liked Buffy the series, but always found Buffy herself the to be the least interesting thing about it. Willow, Xander, Giles and the comedy relief of Cordelia and later Anya were all much more entertaining and were played by better actors. 

Sarah Michelle Geller was an improvement over the actress who played Buffy in the film and adequate in the part, but my heart always sinks when she gets cast in a film that I might want to see. There is something so bland and generic about her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2007)

Buffy for me. I can't picture Clare without seeing her as Ally McBeal's daughter.

Oh, and irl she's shagging her dad apparently.

e2a: by 'dad' I mean Mr Bennett.

Who I think is hot.

And reminds me of Sean Lock.

Who I also think is hot.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I liked Buffy the series, but always found Buffy herself the to be the least interesting thing about it. Willow, Xander, Giles and the comedy relief of Cordelia and later Anya were all much more entertaining and were played by better actors.



i agree with this, however.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2007)

Buffy would win any battle - she's got the skillz, and Clair can obviously be killed *spoiler in white* as in the 5 Years Gone Episode, when Sylar, disguised as Nathan (he has obviously killed the shapeshifter chick by this point) lures her in and does his 'see how it works' thing. Whether this means that all the heroes powers are in their heads is off course I reckon;  basically she needs to be whole, with no forgien bodies in her (hur hur ) in order to regenerate, so all Buffy would need to do is take some kind of magical Slayer weapon (like the one in S7) and dismember Claire.

Altho on general scales, Claire is WAY cuter, and not just cos of the cheerleader outfit. Altho Buffy's whole S&M thing would probably mean better sex...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Oh, and irl she's shagging her dad apparently.



Hope for me yet then.


----------



## Liveist (Aug 21, 2007)

T & P said:
			
		

> Is the cheerleader one legal?



Turned 18 either yesterday or today apparently... no I haven't been counting down


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

Liveist said:
			
		

> Turned 18 either yesterday or today apparently... no I haven't been counting down



Today according to IMDB.

Which means she wasn't during filming. I feel bad about fancying her now. TBH I've felt bad about it all along. Underage girls shouldn't be allowed to look hot


----------



## selamlar (Aug 21, 2007)

Apart from the age of consent being 16 of course


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> fwoaaaarrrr - blondes - tits - woaaaaar.




sod of dude, it's a genuine inquiry. I'm always comparing whod win against who superhero-wise in my head.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I think this will blow up into the standard u75 phwoar thread shitstorm within the next 15 minutes. Prove me wrong, I dare ya.




Not the intention dammit!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i was referring to the "battle of the babes", "Buffy is a minger", "chubby slag" comments which characterised he first few posts on the thread.  (and, indeed - the OP) - it's now turned nto a death match - which is much better.




i find them both attractive, but that aint the point of the OP.


----------



## elevendayempire (Aug 21, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> sod of dude, it's a genuine inquiry. I'm always comparing whod win against who superhero-wise in my head.


Okay, in that case: Buffy would beat the cheerleader, but Sylar would fuck her shit up. And eat her brain. 

SG


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2007)

And I reckon cheerleader would get fucked up. No karate skillz at all


----------



## joevsimp (Aug 21, 2007)

buffy vs claire, buffy wins easy, just overpower her for long enough to dismember her and stick her bits in boxes

all the scoobys vs all the heroes, the heroes win


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

Someone made a very good point earlier though that Clare is protected by many heroes.

So really it would be Clare and all her hero chums versus Buffy and all her sidekicks.

I'm thinking Hiro alone could take out all of Buffy's geeks with some grandfather elimination tactics.


----------



## joevsimp (Aug 21, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Hiro alone could take out all of Buffy's geeks with some grandfather elimination tactics.



now thats just cheating, and then we'd be overrun with vampires and demons and armies of the undead, so it really wouldnt make much difference who won either way


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2007)

Correction it ain't just Buffy no more she's now got an army of slayers at her disposal (see the last series of Angel). So Scoobies, plus Slayer with magic axe, plus army of other slayers, v Claire and the Heroes? 

Pffft. They'll be mopping up bits of Hiro, Jessica and Claire for weeks.


----------



## gsv (Aug 21, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I think this will blow up into the standard u75 phwoar thread shitstorm within the next 15 minutes. Prove me wrong, I dare ya.



*Buffy nude*






*Clair nude*





No fucking contest 


GS(v)


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2007)

Stone the crows - I'm too old to even be looking at that.

Pass the bath salts . . .


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Buffy all the way, she's much hotter/sexier/cuter/non-objectifying adjective than Clare, and the regeneration thing would prove no problem for a human who can slay gods, demons and an intangible evil from before the dawn of time.



It's also jew vs shiksa.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Clare can regnerate, but she can also be killed, see the date-rape incident with the branch.  She is also not super-strong/fast etc like Buffy.  I'm going Buffy, on the grounds that although she wouldn't be able to permanently kill Claire, she could put her in, say, the freezer and leave her there.



Clare could do like she did to that guy who raped and killed her: lure buffy into a car, then drive the car into a brick wall at 60mph.

Or buffy and clare fighting on a rooftop, clare grabs on, and jumps off with buffy in tow. Bye bye buffy.

I'm for clare, just because buffy's been around a long time, and is a little tired.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2007)

gsv said:
			
		

> *Buffy nude*
> 
> No fucking contest
> 
> ...


No fucking way - photoshopped, innit?  Surgically enhanced boobs that SMG really doesn't have.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 21, 2007)

I do like the shiksas though.

Extra chilli sauce.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 21, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> No fucking way - photoshopped, innit?  Surgically enhanced boobs that SMG really doesn't have.



It was the head not fitting on the neck right that gave it away for me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2007)

gsv said:
			
		

> *Buffy nude*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that's really buffy: Sarah Michelle Gellar could afford a better boob job than that.


----------



## wishface (Aug 21, 2007)

Pingu said:
			
		

> will it be a mud wrestling contest?


It is in my head.

Which is always muddy.


----------



## gsv (Aug 21, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> It's also jew vs shiksa.


Willow Rosenberg's a nice kike lass. I wasn't aware of one of the others... 


GS(v)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2007)

gsv said:
			
		

> Willow Rosenberg's a nice kike lass. I wasn't aware of one of the others...
> 
> 
> GS(v)



Hayden Panetierre vs Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## gsv (Aug 21, 2007)

Which one's Jewish?
(thought we were talking characters anyway)

GS(v)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2007)

gsv said:
			
		

> Which one's Jewish?
> (thought we were talking characters anyway)
> 
> GS(v)



Buffy. It just adds another dimension to their epic battle.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> It was the head not fitting on the neck right that gave it away for me.



That and the fact the head is in sharp focus and the body soft focus.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 22, 2007)

You could never get Hiro to do his ting to protect Claire against Buffy, cos he'd recognise that Buffy too is a Hero and have one of his moments of angst about it.

Sylar would kick Buffy and the whole Scooby crews' butts tho. Or hasn't everyone got onto Sylar yet?


----------



## selamlar (Aug 22, 2007)

Hang on tho, what about Willow?  She ain't no pussy cat.

I mean, if you are going to bring buddies into it, you would have to deal with this.












Not to mention that Sylar and Clare aren't on the same side.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 22, 2007)

Sylar would kick butt, even if she was full on, Season 6 Tara just been killed I'm gona destroy the world willow.

He'd just do that thing with his finger and *snick* she'd have a naturaly ventilated brain.


----------



## selamlar (Aug 22, 2007)

Aha, but what about season 8 Willow (yes, it is canon)


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 22, 2007)

Haven't read the comics so can't comment.


----------



## gsv (Aug 22, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Aha, but what about season 8 Willow (yes, it is canon)


What season 8 


GS(v)


----------



## selamlar (Aug 22, 2007)

Its graphic novel-tastic.  All about 'big' world politics of slaying etc


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, that just sent me into a whole morning of lost-ness as I absorbed S8 stuff on Wiki...

I refuse to go back to Buffy until Whedon brings Anya back. I loved Anya (and Emma Caulfield)...I could have made her happy and wouldn't have left her at the altar the way that worm Harris did...grrrr...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You could never get Hiro to do his ting to protect Claire against Buffy, cos he'd recognise that Buffy too is a Hero and have one of his moments of angst about it.



Buffy isn't a hero: she doesn't have any special powers. She's just a do-gooder.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Buffy isn't a hero: she doesn't have any special powers. She's just a do-gooder.



You _have_ seen the show, right?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> You _have_ seen the show, right?



Well........parts of some episodes.

But I have seen the original movie.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> But I have seen the original movie.



P'ah!


----------

